# gen ear leak detector



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Thinking about getting some leak detection equip, what's everyones thoughts in the newer gen ear stuff? Any good? Or what brand and model should I be looking for, not trying to break the bank but still would use it once or twice a month for starters, don't wanna buy something I regreat buying then sell it to get what I shoulda got from the get go, any info is appreciated!


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

cool, thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Search past threads on leak location, there are tons of them covering multiple brands...


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I like MetroTech 

Mark


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> Thinking about getting some leak detection equip, what's everyones thoughts in the newer gen ear stuff? Any good? Or what brand and model should I be looking for, not trying to break the bank but still would use it once or twice a month for starters, don't wanna buy something I regreat buying then sell it to get what I shoulda got from the get go, any info is appreciated!


Did you ever buy the GEN-Ear? I have only one detector a GEN-Ear LE and have no other detector to compare it to.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Ya, ended up buying it, sold it for a few hundred more, gonna save up for something better, it was a le


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Ive had the gen ear for several years now...it does what its supposed to do....earphone pads wearing out, thats it.....other brands are probably just as good.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*Leak Pro Probe*

I use the Leak Pro Probe. It works great and is made in the USA.


----------

